# Herniated disc recovery time...



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

Hi all, 

ive recently been diagnosed with a herniated disc after a month or so of playing golf in severe back pain/sciatica (shot my best ever score in that time though) and have been told to avoid all golf related activity until it's healed. 

Have any any of you had the same thing and how long did it take to get back to playing again? I'm quite young (32) but golf is the only sport I can play due to a serious knee injury. Being away from the game is driving me mad


----------



## spongebob59 (May 15, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Hi all, 

ive recently been diagnosed with a herniated disc after a month or so of playing golf in severe back pain/sciatica (shot my best ever score in that time though) and have been told to avoid all golf related activity until it's healed. 

Have any any of you had the same thing and how long did it take to get back to playing again? I'm quite young (32) but golf is the only sport I can play due to a serious knee injury. Being away from the game is driving me mad
		
Click to expand...


I had two !
For me it was around 6 months, but was told every case is different and that I recovered quickly.
I found swimming and yoga helped.

At least my short game got lots of practice !


----------



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			I had two !
For me it was around 6 months, but was told every case is different and that I recovered quickly.
I found swimming and yoga helped.

At least my short game got lots of practice !
		
Click to expand...

6 months sounds like hell. The most frustrating thing is my parents had booked me into sunningdale at the end of the month for my birthday. Looks like that won't be happening.

at the moment I'm on endless painkillers and seeing a chiropractor to try and speed the process up. Anything to avoid surgery


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2017)

Your choice. I've got two in my neck that they won't operate on. I continue to play(badly), and just keep taking the tablets. Occasionally I can't play for a couple of months but I try and work it around the fixture list.


----------



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Your choice. I've got two in my neck that they won't operate on. I continue to play(badly), and just keep taking the tablets. Occasionally I can't play for a couple of months but I try and work it around the fixture list.
		
Click to expand...

I actually played some of my best golf in the month leading up to it which is the most frustrating thing. The problem with it is that it's really low in my back and causing spasms. I don't want to make it any worse, but at the same time I'm really missing the game. 

im glad people are still managing to play through the pain without making things a lot worse.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 15, 2017)

I found osteopathy worked better for than physio too.

Was also told that surgery isn't 100% to clear it up .


----------



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			I found osteopathy worked better for than physio too.

Was also told that surgery isn't 100% to clear it up .
		
Click to expand...

the last thing I would want would be to have surgery and it not work. Tiger showed what back surgery does to you


----------



## User62651 (May 15, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Hi all, 

ive recently been diagnosed with a herniated disc after a month or so of playing golf in severe back pain/sciatica (shot my best ever score in that time though) and have been told to avoid all golf related activity until it's healed. 

Have any any of you had the same thing and how long did it take to get back to playing again? I'm quite young (32) but golf is the only sport I can play due to a serious knee injury. Being away from the game is driving me mad
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the bad back club, there are plenty members! 32 is quite young to join though, didn't let me in until I made 38, you've been fast-tracked!

It'll heal in a few months and after the odd reminder twinge and day flat out you'll learn to adapt and end up with a hockey players swing and one of those little rubber golf ball grabbers on the end of your putter!

Backs, golf and middle age aren't a great combo really.


----------



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Welcome to the bad back club, there are plenty members! 32 is quite young to join though, didn't let me in until I made 38, you've been fast-tracked!

It'll heal in a few months and after the odd reminder twinge and day flat out you'll learn to adapt and end up with a hockey players swing and one of those little rubber golf ball grabbers on the end of your putter!

Backs, golf and middle age aren't a great combo really.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I think you meant it's unusual for a young man to get back injuries, none or this middle age rubbish &#128522; I think I got fast tracked because of previous ACL/PCL/MCL injuries/repairs. Pelvis can get push a tiny bit out of alignment so need a pelvis manipulated every now and then to put it back in place. 

The short hockey players swing doesn't sound fun, don't think I'm strong enough to get it out there far enough with a swing like that. I've got arms like straws. I'm just lucky I'm over 6 foot and generate a lot of power with a full swing


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Welcome to the bad back club, there are plenty members! 32 is quite young to join though, didn't let me in until I made 38, you've been fast-tracked!

It'll heal in a few months and after the odd reminder twinge and day flat out you'll learn to adapt and end up with a hockey players swing and one of those little rubber golf ball grabbers on the end of your putter!

Backs, golf and middle age aren't a great combo really.
		
Click to expand...

He must have gone private to get a bad back that quickly...


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Haha I think you meant it's unusual for a young man to get back injuries, none or this middle age rubbish &#62986; I think I got fast tracked because of previous ACL/PCL/MCL injuries/repairs. Pelvis can get push a tiny bit out of alignment so need a pelvis manipulated every now and then to put it back in place. 

The short hockey players swing doesn't sound fun, don't think I'm strong enough to get it out there far enough with a swing like that. I've got arms like straws. I'm just lucky I'm over 6 foot and generate a lot of power with a full swing
		
Click to expand...

Don't diss the short hockey swing! I put it through the back of a 260yd par 4 in one last week... but then 3 putted for a par


----------



## Jensen (May 15, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Hi all, 

ive recently been diagnosed with a herniated disc after a month or so of playing golf in severe back pain/sciatica (shot my best ever score in that time though) and have been told to avoid all golf related activity until it's healed. 

Have any any of you had the same thing and how long did it take to get back to playing again? I'm quite young (32) but golf is the only sport I can play due to a serious knee injury. Being away from the game is driving me mad
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I've not had a herniated disc, I've had an issue with my back.
Like you I experienced a twinge, but down the front of my thigh together with a dull ache on the right side of my lower back.
So off I went to see a chiropractor, who said I was out of line and my left leg was longer than my right. This was caused by my pelvis being tilted. A common issue and particularly on that side as I'm right footed/handed. Whilst this greatly helped, I felt it didn't get to the route cause.
So I then saw a osteopath who diagnosed that my right foot arch had collapsed, putting strain on my lower back and calf. She gave me some simple exercises to do which have made a massive difference. In addition I had to buy some shoe insoles, and start to wear slippers, which I didn't wear, so as to wear them in the house. Seeing the osteopath was the biggest influence.
I still do yoga once a week, which I did before the back incident.
Now before I play golf I do a series of yoga stretching exercises in the house to warm up.
It just goes to show that the primary corrective course is not always the best, although I still see the chiropractor every 3 months.


----------



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Whilst I've not had a herniated disc, I've had an issue with my back.
Like you I experienced a twinge, but down the front of my thigh together with a dull ache on the right side of my lower back.
So off I went to see a chiropractor, who said I was out of line and my left leg was longer than my right. This was caused by my pelvis being tilted. A common issue and particularly on that side as I'm right footed/handed. Whilst this greatly helped, I felt it didn't get to the route cause.
So I then saw a osteopath who diagnosed that my right foot arch had collapsed, putting strain on my lower back and calf. She gave me some simple exercises to do which have made a massive difference. In addition I had to buy some shoe insoles, and start to wear slippers, which I didn't wear, so as to wear them in the house. Seeing the osteopath was the biggest influence.
I still do yoga once a week, which I did before the back incident.
Now before I play golf I do a series of yoga stretching exercises in the house to warm up.
It just goes to show that the primary corrective course is not always the best, although I still see the chiropractor every 3 months.
		
Click to expand...

it might be worthwhile looking into that too. thanks


----------



## BristolMike (May 15, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Don't diss the short hockey swing! I put it through the back of a 260yd par 4 in one last week... but then 3 putted for a par
		
Click to expand...

Haha if I was strong enough to pull it off I would love it. I think straws were maybe giving an unfair representation of my arms, maybe string would be fairer &#128514;


----------

